# 2 Ride Rating Decrease



## movinglotus (Nov 1, 2014)

Lol I gave 2 rides Saturday one was 4 drunk dudes going .6 a mile the second was a 2:30 am Whataburger food run with 2 dudes, a girl and a dog. lol yess an effing dog was a passenger. One of these boob heads gave me a low rating lol
Sometimes this sucks an entire carton of eggs.

Have a great day!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

movinglotus said:


> Lol I gave 2 rides Saturday one was 4 drunk dudes going .6 a mile the second was a 2:30 am Whataburger food run with 2 dudes, a girl and a dog. lol yess an effing dog was a passenger. One of these boob heads gave me a low rating lol
> Sometimes this sucks an entire carton of eggs.
> 
> Have a great day!!


Pax don't respect enough to pay to start with. It extends to their ratings. They are definitely not 'worth it' on any current pay levels.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

don't worry about the rating, you will make it up in volume


----------



## MoYusufNYC (Jan 5, 2015)

Just do what the pax does. Once they leave the car. Click on 1 or 2 stars regardless because you're just protecting yourself. These meat heads get a pleasure of rating the driver. So I rate all of them 1 or 2 then I pull of off laughing so hard. Dr evil laugh. It's a great pleasure


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

MoYusufNYC said:


> Just do what the pax does. Once they leave the car. Click on 1 or 2 stars regardless because you're just protecting yourself. These meat heads get a pleasure of rating the driver. So I rate all of them 1 or 2 then I pull of off laughing so hard. Dr evil laugh. It's a great pleasure


I find myself doing the same thing sometimes!! hahahah..**** them, because most likely those ****tards will leave my car and be like "oh he was actually cool, 3*"


----------



## MoYusufNYC (Jan 5, 2015)

So far today I had 5 rides. I don't see any 5 on my dash. I
Figured it this clown Brian with a 4.6 rating or victoria who was a 4.4 and only went three blocks. Either way both got a big fat 2 lmao. I'm hoping Uber emails me about it so I can reply with a "they deserved it"


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I blame Victoria. The only Victoria I knew was a c|_|nt...just sayin


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Can you see your Uber rating per day or is it just per week?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Can you see your Uber rating per day or is it just per week?


The weekly email gives you last two week average, the app gives you average of last 500 rides


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

It always amazes me why people give you less then 5 stars to drive them less then 1 mile. I really think they get off on having drivers in the palm of their cheap empty hands.


----------

